
Let’s write a cryptocurrency bot - joeldg
https://medium.com/@joeldg/an-advanced-tutorial-a-new-crypto-currency-trading-bot-boilerplate-framework-e777733607ae
======
ovx99
Great post! I'm mostly holding ETH but have been thinking of doing some
semiautomated day trading. How much botting do you think is going on
successfully in the ETH world, or other altcoins? Do you think it'd be
worthwhile to spend a few hundred hours coding up a system and attempting to
find good indicators or strategies? Do you know of any people making a lot of
money doing automated? Or any good algorithmic trading forums for discussion?

